# Altavoz amplificado quema TDA7293



## manu12 (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola, me han dejado un altavoz amplificado modelo psk-15a, el cual vino con un fusible de red 220v 3A quemado y un hilo de cobre grueso puenteado en sustitución 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, también traía un circuito integrado TDA7293 quemado.
Este altavoz lleva un amplificador compuesto de dos circuitos integrados, un TDA7293 antes mencionado y un LM1875 para otro altavoz tweeter, cuando he reemplazado el  TDA7293 se ha quemado inmediatamente en milésimas de segundo de nuevo y sin estar conectado el altavoz.
He medido resistencias, diodos, el único transistor que lleva, condensadores electrolíticos tanto capacitancia como ESR y está todo aparentemente bien. Lo único que no he podido medir son unos capacitores de 2200uf porque mi capacímetro mide hasta 2000uf pero de ESR están bien, a ver si alguien me puede orientar sobre que puede estar pasando, porque ya no sé que mirar mas, pongo los voltajes que he medido en los pines con el IC quitado, ya que no puedo medir con el puesto, ya que se quema, sale humo y chisporrotea, también subo unas fotos.
Voltajes que llega a los pines con el TDA7293 sacado de la placa y tomando como masa el pin 4: 1= 0v, 2= -1,2v, 3= 0v, 4= 0v, 5= 0v, 6= -0,5v, 7= 42,2v, 8= -42,2v, 9= 29,8v, 10= 29,3v, 11= 0v, 12= 0v, 13= 42,2v, 14= -0,5v, 15= -42,2v.
Esta etapa amplificadora está alimentada por un transformador toroidal con los siguiente voltajes:  por una parte, de los cables azul 30v, negro 0v, azul 30v, por otra parte un conector con los cables amarillo 16,7v, negro 0v, amarillo 16,7v, azul 0v, azul 11v, lleva tres puentes rectificadores, Gracias de antemano, un saludo
https://i.ibb.co/KbvnbTg/Foto-Amplificador.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/HYSgYDg/Foto-Amplificador-2.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2019)

No será que te vendieron una falsificación ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2019)

¿ Como trabajan los 2 TDA7293 ?, si están en puente, puede ser que ambos se encuentren dañados y al reemplazar solo uno, el que *NO *se reemplazó queme al nuevo.
¿ El gabinete posee filtro de graves entre el amplificador y el parlante ?


----------



## manu12 (Ene 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será que te vendieron una falsificación ?


Los compré en aliexpress (chinos) puede ser que sean falificaciones, pero lo que me extraña es que no duren ni un segundo.


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como trabajan los 2 TDA7293 ?, si están en puente, puede ser que ambos se encuentren dañados y al reemplazar solo uno, el que *NO *se reemplazó queme al nuevo.
> ¿ El gabinete posee filtro de graves entre el amplificador y el parlante ?


Solo tiene un TDA7293 para un altavoz de 15" y un LM1875 para un altavoz tweeter, no veo ningún filtro entre el amplificador y el altavoz.
He sacado de la placa los dos circuitos integrados TDA7293 y LM1875, le he puesto solo el tda del altavoz grave y se quema en mili segundos, cuando hago la prueba solo hay conectado el TDA7293 sin conectar el altavoz y sin el disipador, gracias por vuestra ayuda, un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2019)

Creí entender que tenía 2 TDA y un LM.

Vas a tener que hacer revisión de pistas.
Posiblemente alimentar sin el integrado, y ver si aparecen las tensiones correctas en los lugares correctos y *NO *otros.
Seguir la línea hacia el parlante buscando un cortocircuito.
Etc


----------



## manu12 (Ene 5, 2019)

Gracias por responder fogonazo, arriba puse los voltajes que da midiendo los pines con el tda sacado de la placa, ¿crees que están bien? según el datasheet este ic aguanta como máximo +, - 60v


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 5, 2019)

yo,revisaria bien los puentes de diodos y después las pistas que no hayan cortocircuitos entre ellas,despues como te dicen quitaría los integrados y revisaría tensiones,estas completamente seguro de que los diodos están todos correctos,es muy extraño que no encuentres la averia porque esa placa lleva muy pocos componentes.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Puedes poner unas fotos de la placa por ambas caras?.
Si los TDA son falsos duran menos que un suspiro


----------



## manu12 (Ene 12, 2019)

ninodeves dijo:


> yo,revisaria bien los puentes de diodos y después las pistas que no hayan cortocircuitos entre ellas,despues como te dicen quitaría los integrados y revisaría tensiones,estas completamente seguro de que los diodos están todos correctos,es muy extraño que no encuentres la averia porque esa placa lleva muy pocos componentes.


Ya revisé los puentes rectificadores, los diodos, resistencias y condensadores, todo lo he medido sin corriente, todos los condensadores los he medido fuera de la placa, los diodos y resistencias sobre la placa excepto cuando me ha dado una medición mal y los he sacado de la placa para comprobar que estuviesen bien, no tengo el esquema y no se si los voltajes que puse arriba están bien.


pandacba dijo:


> Puedes poner unas fotos de la placa por ambas caras?.
> Si los TDA son falsos duran menos que un suspiro


Subo unas fotos de la placa, me gustaría que algún profesional en reparación de audio me dijera, si es normal que el TDA aún siendo una falsificación se queme en mili segundos sin estar conectado el altavoz. 
https://i.ibb.co/Q839VdQ/Foto-amplificador-1.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/71TWc1y/Foto-amplificador-4.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/Jr8HBGz/Foto-amplificador-2.jpg


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

Totalmente!!!! es falso!! es decir hay falsificaciones malas que no dan la potencia o la calidad o ambas a la vez y otras que directaemente son un ladrillo.
Los transistores falsos mueren  isofacto!!! al encender


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 12, 2019)

cómpralo de esta pagina https://www.mouser.es/STMicroelectr...rs/TDA7293-Series/_/N-4gxtf?P=1yx1u2zZ1z0zpef y colocale cuando lo pruebes su altavoz y su radiador.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2019)

Jamás se prueba un amplificador con el parlante, si no es que quieres verlo morir, se prueba sin el pero con la entrada en corto. y siempre sobre su aleta disipadora.
Antes de  soldarlo comprobaste las tensiones de fuente que estén correctas de nuevo, no sea que se dañe un diodo con el la rotura del otro. luego de ello y antes de soldarlo debes descargar todos los capacitores.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 12, 2019)

manu12 dijo:


> Los compré en aliexpress (chinos) puede ser que sean falificaciones, pero lo que me extraña es que no duren ni un segundo.



Compraste mas de un 7293? Puedes enviar fotos claras de los integrados (TDA) comprados en aliexpress por el frente y por detras? Es muy posible que hayan fallas en las soldaduras o que la falla sea ajena al TDA, que aunque pueda ser falso lo hace inmolarse de inmediato


----------



## manu12 (Ene 13, 2019)

ninodeves dijo:


> cómpralo de esta pagina https://www.mouser.es/STMicroelectr...rs/TDA7293-Series/_/N-4gxtf?P=1yx1u2zZ1z0zpef y colocale cuando lo pruebes su altavoz y su radiador.


Gracias por el enlace


pandacba dijo:


> Jamás se prueba un amplificador con el parlante, si no es que quieres verlo morir, se prueba sin el pero con la entrada en corto. y siempre sobre su aleta disipadora.
> Antes de  soldarlo comprobaste las tensiones de fuente que estén correctas de nuevo, no sea que se dañe un diodo con el la rotura del otro. luego de ello y antes de soldarlo debes descargar todos los capacitores.


¿A que te refieres con la entrada en corto? ¿como se pone la entrada en corto? he comprobado los voltajes que saca en alterna el transformador y están bien, porque el transformador tiene una pegatina con lo voltajes que deben salir y son los mismos que puse en el primer post, lo voltajes que le llegan al TDA en cada pin están puestos también en el primer post, los condensadores estaban sin carga. Probé sin estar conectado el altavoz y sin tener el disipador puesto y quemó dos TDA nada mas conectarlo a la corriente en un milisegundo.


SKYFALL dijo:


> Compraste mas de un 7293? Puedes enviar fotos claras de los integrados (TDA) comprados en aliexpress por el frente y por detras? Es muy posible que hayan fallas en las soldaduras o que la falla sea ajena al TDA, que aunque pueda ser falso lo hace inmolarse de inmediato


En otro foro me han dicho que los voltajes están bien, que es porque el TDA es una falsificación y que no encontraré originales
Compré dos y los dos los quemó en un mili segundo Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com, a ver si puedo desoldarlo y hacer una foto,
Me gustaría saber también que diferencia entre un LM1875 y LM1875T
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2019)

manu12 dijo:


> . . . . ¿A que te refieres con la entrada en corto? ¿como se pone la entrada en corto? . . . .


Conectas con un puente de alambre o una resistencia de bajo valor la entrada de audio de la placa a maza 

Retira el integrado, aplica tensión y mide si aparece la tensión correcta en los lugares correctos.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 13, 2019)

cómpralo donde te digo,hay es casi imposible que sean falsos.


----------



## manu12 (Ene 15, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conectas con un puente de alambre o una resistencia de bajo valor la entrada de audio de la placa a maza
> 
> Retira el integrado, aplica tensión y mide si aparece la tensión correcta en los lugares correctos.


No le veo sentido a poner en corto la entrada de audio, la entrada de audio según el datasheet del TDA serían los pines -2 y +3, entonces debería poner el pin 3 directamente a masa? no tengo el esquema del amplificador así que no se que voltajes serían correctos, el transformador saca 30v, 0v, 30v y la corriente que alimenta al TDA es +42v y -42v.


ninodeves dijo:


> cómpralo donde te digo,hay es casi imposible que sean falsos.


Compraré como última opción uno en la tienda que me dices, si lo quema de nuevo lo tiraré a la basura.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2019)

manu12 dijo:


> _No le veo sentido a poner en corto la entrada de audio, la entrada de audio_


Que tu no le veas sentido no significa que no lo tenga. 


> _según el datasheet del TDA serían los pines -2 y +3, entonces debería poner el pin 3 directamente a masa?_ no


*NO*
La entrada de audio as a través de un capacitor y de este a la pata N° 3 del IC
La pata del capacitor contraria al integrado es la que se conecta a GND


----------



## manu12 (Ene 31, 2019)

Hola de nuevo, como bien decíais el IC TDA7293 se quemaba porque era una falsificación, compré uno original y de momento está funcionando bien, el otro IC que lleva para un tweeter es un LM1875, es un repuesto de los chinos, creo que es también es falso, sin embargo de momento está también funcionando bien. He notado que en la parte que corresponde al circuito amplificador del tweeter, hay dos condensadores en serie de 2200uf 25v que se calientan y también dos resistencias de 100 ohm, estas se calientan aún mas, no creo que sea muy normal eso, pero el sonido es bueno no distorsiona y se escucha limpio ¿que opináis? Saludos 
PD: No compréis componentes electrónicos de los chinos, la mayoría son falsificaciones, al final lo barato sale caro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Fotos de los condensadores , de las resistencias que se calientan y de las placas completas , grandes y nítidas.


----------



## manu12 (Ene 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fotos de los condensadores , de las resistencias que se calientan y de las placas completas , grandes y nítidas.


Aquí están las fotos 
https://i.ibb.co/jgZPLkM/Foto-amplificador-4-Editada.jpg
https://i.ibb.co/KNQ8f1P/Foto-amplificador-1-Editada.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Posiblemente les esté llegando alterna y por eso se calientan , fijate los rectificadores.


----------



## manu12 (Ene 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Posiblemente les esté llegando alterna y por eso se calientan , fijate los rectificadores.


¿Te refieres al puente rectificador?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Abajo , entre el conector ese blanco y el capacitor , es un puente rectificador ?


----------



## manu12 (Ene 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Abajo , entre el conector ese blanco y el capacitor , es un puente rectificador ?


Sí, es un puente rectificador para la etapa del lm1875 que ya comprobé y está bien y al lado hay otro puente rectificador redondo, que le entra 11v y creo que alimenta otras etapas del amplificador, comprobaré el puente rectificador con el multímetro para ver si sale alterna, también hay otros diodos al lado que ya comprobé y están bien y que creo que están en paralelo con los condensadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Si el capacitor electrolítico se calienta , o le está pasando alterna , o tiene terribles fugas , o tiene mas voltaje que el que dice su etiqueta , o está conectado al revés.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el capacitor electrolítico se calienta , o le está pasando alterna , o tiene terribles fugas , o tiene mas voltaje que el que dice su etiqueta , o está conectado al revés.


Gracias por responder, de las posibles causas que has expuesto, descarto que esté conectado al revés puesto que está conectado como indica el dibujo de la de la placa, además de que no funcionaría el altavoz tweeter, descarto también sobre voltaje en los condensadores, les llega 22,3v a ambos y son de 2200uf 25v, creo que no le está entrando corriente alterna, he medido la salida del puente rectificador y da 44,6v cc y 0,2v ca, se calientan lentamente, no queman, pero están calientes, no sabría decir que temperatura, por lo que se observa en la placa, este problema parece ser que ya tiene tiempo produciéndose, porque la placa se ve como recalentada debido a la alta temperatura. Las resistencias de 100ohm  1/2w se calientan bastante, el altavoz se escucha perfecto, sin distorsión y sin interferencias, los circuitos integrados TDA7293 y LM1875, no se calientan excesivamente.
Por último no sé si es que tengan fugas, para eso creo que se utiliza un medidor, he medido el ESR y ambos están bien, de capacidad no he podido medirlos, estoy esperando que me llegue un capacímetro.
Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 2, 2019)

Usar un capacitor tan cerca del limite de la tensión máxima soportada es económico pero temerario desde el punto de vista de la durabilidad/confiabilidad del modulo en si.

Sugiero que lo cambies por capacitores de 2200uF 35V  si mides 22.3Vdc entre sus terminales.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2019)

Si , y mejor si consigues los de 105ºC.

Además reemplaza esas resistencias de 100 Ohms por 1 Watt.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 2, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será que te vendieron una falsificación ?


Hola a todos , estoi de plenissimo acuerdo con esa possibilidad porque jo tuve ese mismo problema .
La solución fue canbiar de provedor
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2019)

Si , era !



manu12 dijo:


> *Hola de nuevo, como bien decíais el IC TDA7293 se quemaba porque era una falsificación, compré uno original y de momento está funcionando bien*, el otro IC que lleva para un tweeter es un LM1875, es un repuesto de los chinos, creo que es también es falso, sin embargo de momento está también funcionando bien. He notado que en la parte que corresponde al circuito amplificador del tweeter, hay dos condensadores en serie de 2200uf 25v que se calientan y también dos resistencias de 100 ohm, estas se calientan aún mas, no creo que sea muy normal eso, pero el sonido es bueno no distorsiona y se escucha limpio ¿que opináis? Saludos
> PD: No compréis componentes electrónicos de los chinos, la mayoría son falsificaciones, al final lo barato sale caro.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 2, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Usar un capacitor tan cerca del limite de la tensión máxima soportada es económico pero temerario desde el punto de vista de la durabilidad/confiabilidad del modulo en si.
> 
> Sugiero que lo cambies por capacitores de 2200uF 35V  si mides 22.3Vdc entre sus terminales.
> 
> Ric.



Eso creo yo, pero lo mismo pasa con los de 50v 2200uf que filtran el circuito del TDA7293 están muy próximos al voltaje de ruptura y sin embargo no se calientan y las resistencias tampoco, empiezo a pensar que pueda ser propagación del calor de las propias resistencias hacia la placa y condensadores, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
Un saludo


----------



## Alonso M (Feb 17, 2022)

Se que ya  es 2022 pero quiero contribuir en esta falla ya que acabo de reparar una bocina identica, me refiero al calentamiento de las resistencias y filtros que menciona el compañero manu12. La causa real de la falla es por diseno en el valor de esas mismas resistencias que son parte de unos reguladores zener de +/-12V. El valor que tienen de fabrica es de 100 Ohms lo cual es muy bajo y provoca su calentamiento asi como de los filtros y los diodos zener. Hice pruebas con el zener y la resistencia fuera del circuito y se calentaban demasiado, lo que hice fue incrementar el valor de la resistencia y asi llegue al valor de 680 Ohms a 1W y con eso se eliminó el calentamiento excesivo y tambien pudo encender el preamplificador de la bocina que es para eso esta parte de la fuente. Espero y a alguien le ayude esta informacion. Saludos.


----------

